# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  i hate cats

## smokelessfire

does anyone have any ideas on how to keep cats out of my yard/garden? they crap in the garden with its litter-box-like freshly turned soil. i have heard of things like bottled panther urine, perhaps bottled coyote pee? lol. any and all ideas are welcome, i didn't plant my crops for them to ruin with their nasty fertilizer. thanks folks.

----------


## Beo

Yeah, try a dog or .22 and plink them bast**ds.

----------


## trax

Gotta vote with Beo on that one. Even a pellet gun if you don't want little kitty corpses everywhere.

----------


## Beo

Cat corpse's make good compund for tilling :Big Grin:  I too hate cats, domestic kind anyway, they are just nasty and disgusting.
If it don't have a working value then it ain't live'n in my house. Cats walk in there toliets, then run your house climbing on things like the couch and counters and dinner tables and you after having walked in said toilet, and do no work. My dogs are cleaner only going in the back yard in one place which is the only time they're in that spot, work as a crime deterant and will pretty much rip you apart if you come in and they don't know you and I or the wife ain't with you. Buster & Sunny my ADT solution. They play fetch, retrieve game of the duck and foul kind, and do as they're told. Sit, stay, get outta the kitchen, go to your kennel, get away from the window, shut up, get it, get'um, and so on.
Yeah pop a cap in them cats.

----------


## 91g-dub

Yum, yum. Cat = the other white meat  :EEK!:

----------


## wildWoman

I wouldn't start shooting at animals because they crap my flowers, but hey, that's just me...different people have different values.
Try setting up mouse traps 9without bait) in the spots where they go most often, disguise the traps a bit by sprinkling soil on them. Works also for keeping dogs out of things. If you catch a cat in the act, throw a bucket of water at them.

----------


## canid

well if you don't want to hurt the cat you might be able to scare them off with an airsoft gun.

if you don't want to be waiting up all night on the several to many nights it'll take to get them to fear the area; they make a motion sensor activated sprinkler that is designed for keeping deer out of gardens that should work. they run $20-40. i've seen them online and at one of those mall gadget stores.

----------


## Rick

There are all sorts of commercial products like Cat Scram or Cat Away that you can purchase. You can also try used tea leaves and/or citrus peels in the garden. Cats don't like either. You can also try bloodmeal or sprinkle black pepper in the area they use. 

A machete is also good but you have to get really close. :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

Skin it and make a cat hat :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

> I wouldn't start shooting at animals because they crap my flowers, but hey, that's just me...different people have different values.
> Try setting up mouse traps 9without bait) in the spots where they go most often, disguise the traps a bit by sprinkling soil on them. Works also for keeping dogs out of things. If you catch a cat in the act, throw a bucket of water at them.


Wait a minute.  You wouldn't shoot at them, but you'd snap their little necks in a mouse trap?

----------


## canid

these are [hopefully] mature cats, she wasn't talking conibears, just little snap traps that would frighten them away.

----------


## crashdive123

Modern mouse traps (I use about 5 different varieties) have enough power to break the neck of small or med sized cats.  If they step on one, bones can easily be broken, causing needless suffering.

----------


## wildWoman

Oh really? I didn't know that! We just have these old rusty Victor mouse traps here that half the time have a hard time killing a mouse, so I wouldn't have thought they'd do much more to a cat than scare it. Cancel that idea then!!

----------


## klkak

A high velocity air rifle or a .22 with CCI .22 CB's. If you don't want to pick up the dead cats form you garden then shoot them low and back on the ribs. they'll run off and die somewhere else. Good way to practice for the fall hunting season and the local bird population with thank you. If you don't want to shoot them then a couple of conibear 220's baited with canned cat food would do nicely also.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

I'm not much of a cat lover either but we need to have a couple in the barn to rid the mice. What works around here is a cheap box of mothballs scattered in the areas where we need to keep them out of.

----------


## Oudoceus

I bought a motion-sensor scarecrow from The Sportsman's Guide.  You hook it up to a water hose and plant it in the garden.  It uses a 9 volt battery.  If anything comes into my garden it squirts it with water.  The sensitivity of the motion-sensor and the area covered by the spray are adjustable for different requirements.  For larger gardens several can be hooked up in tandem from the same faucet.  It works for me!  My cats avoid the garden by a wide margin!  As for the usefulness of cats, I have no vermin problems and the only snakes I ever see are the ones they have killed.  The people I bought the place from warned me about the large number of Copperheads they had encountered.  Like I said.  The only ones I ever see are dead ones!
Oudoceus

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I use CCI CB Caps also. My son "borrowed" my single shot 22 but I fumble them into the 10/22, too noisy in a handgun. I plant cats vertically. I have a few holes filed already. Post hole diggers and a flat rock as a lid. Recipe is one dead cat, lift lid, dash of lime, sprinkling of dirt, replace lid, remove as needed. Keeps the young rabbits and birds happy and keeps my beagle sane.

----------


## bulrush

Cover your ground with broken sea shells? It will make their feet sore but will not hurt them otherwise. Or fence in your garden with chicken wire. There's not a lot you can do.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Skin it and make a cat hat


Can't do that. One of my closer neighbors would shoot me in the head trying to save me some more scars. :EEK!:

----------


## Beo

Put a little antifreeze in a dish, they like the sweet taste and then they'll wonder off and croak somewhere, works everytime. Just make sure no other animals will get to it.

----------


## Rick

You can also scatter pine cones or lay down chicken wire. Along the same lines that bulrush posted. It bothers their feet.

----------


## crashdive123

...or plant some catnip away from the area you want to keep them out of.

----------


## Rick

Like in your neighbor's yard. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trax

Live trap a lynx and turn him loose in the garden, he'll show 'em what a real cat is. THen of course you've got this pesky lynx problem.

----------


## crashdive123

You could pick up an old sofa that somebody is throwing out.  Put it near the garden - cat will exercise it's claws on the sofa and leave the garden alone. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

I've got two in the yard all ready. My wife won't let me put another sofa or another bus body in the yard. :Frown:

----------


## mtman22

i watched a show on the cold war the other day, and they used tabasco sauce on there dead drops to keep birds, cats and other animals from running off with there dead rats they had planted.

----------


## Rick

I don't think I follow that at all. What are dead drops and why did they plant rats there? Did they think they would grow? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> I don't think I follow that at all. What are dead drops and why did they plant rats there? Did they think they would grow?


Dead drops are liquid fertilizer drops from dead stuff mixed with water. Rats won't grow in dry sandy soil. Some gardener :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

Well, Ewwwwwww.

----------


## smokelessfire

rofl!being in a neighborhood i can't quite shoot them. being cheap i'll try the tea leaves citrus peels, and black pepper first. then maybe that squirting scarecrow thing . lol. if it was just a flower garden dude, i wouldn't care at all. no, i don't grow useless things, its all fruits and vegetables, and i don't need nasty catass fertilizer. i do like beo's idea of "plinking" them though, lmao.

----------


## trax

Oh since I read about that squirting scarecrow, yeah, I've got plans for LOTS of those  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtman22

Dead drops are when we had Russians working for us and they had like film or something that they wanted to give our spies over in Russia they would hide it in dead animal carcases because who would go picking up dead rats so they figured it was safe but birds and other animals would pick them up and take off with them for food so they tried many different substances to keep animals away from them, hence the Tabasco sauce, it worked the best.
so my sugestion is to try sprinkling some tabasco on the plants or an old rag and leave it in spots in garden to keep the cats out. havent tried it my self but it's worth a shot.

----------


## crashdive123

Actually the term dead drop - in the realm of espionage referred to the exchanging of something (information, papers, parts, whatever) without a face to face exchange.  The person leaving the material (in a prearranged spot) would then signal the person picking up the material (might be a chalk mark, pile of stones, whatever signal was prearranged).  The receiver of material then knew to pick up the material.  Think of it like putting mail in your mailbox for pick up and raising the little flag to signal that there was something for pick up.  It had absolutely nothing to do with dead animals.

----------


## trax

what's going on here? Are we supposed to try sprinkling dead Russians in the yard to keep cats out?

----------


## mtman22

the other thing is have all your neighbor kids come over for a camp out with there sling shots and tell them for every cat they get you will give them a quarter.

----------


## Rick

If I understand it correctly you are supposed to drop dead Russians in your garden. I must say, that's a long way to travel and a lot of work just to keep cats out of your garden.

----------


## Omid

> does anyone have any ideas on how to keep cats out of my yard/garden? they crap in the garden with its litter-box-like freshly turned soil. i have heard of things like bottled panther urine, perhaps bottled coyote pee? lol. any and all ideas are welcome, i didn't plant my crops for them to ruin with their nasty fertilizer. thanks folks.


i dont like cats either. My friend had this nasty cat who scratches badly...
Anyway, my other friend had the same problem as u. he somehow caught it in a bag and drove a long way and dropped the cat off behind a path mark.

What u need to do is get two people and wear thick gloves. Get a strong bag. One person act nice to the cat and pet it on the head. Have the other person ready the bag. MAKE SURE THE CAT DOES NOT SEE THE BAG> DO NOT PUT THE CAT HEAD FIRST OR IT WILL RUN OFF. Ok get the cat in the bag and close it quick.

----------


## TrappinGal

anti freeze is not a good idea. 

if your gonna kill them just shoot them out right, dont poison them to suffer and die.

dogs love the taste of antifreeze too so id be careful even considering it.

if theyre feral cats use a cage trap then dispatch and dispose of them elsewhere. 

if you know its your neighbors id tell em to keep it on their property or it would be fair game.

----------

